# HTD Sub?



## Nightshade (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi new member here 


I am slowly swapping out all my HT audio and have so far replaced the AV receiver and the center channel which is an HTD level 2(I will use HTD L2 bookshelves for the remaining speakers, my next step is the sub and I was looking at the HTD level 3 sub. 

This is going in a living room that is 20'L x 13'W with 8' ceiling. It is not completely sealed as there is a 7' wide opening on the back wall leading into the kitchen dining area. Like Stoofpilot this is mostly used for TV(Dish Network), DVD and Internet Radio.


I would prefer a sub that is front firing and front ported given the furniture and limited options I have for placement. 


I currently have 2 older subs from Panasonic and I plan on running dual subs again but it will be a few months before I'm able to buy the 2nd one.


My budget is in the $450 range I can get the L3 for around $420 Any other suggestions or am I good to go with the HTD?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Have to say. I'm not familiar with htd. Since you said duals eventually, at 450, I assumed 900ish for the pair. You might consider [email protected] 499.00 each. On paper alone I think they'd kill the htd in output and I'm certain would sound better overall (I'd bet the drivers are more linear). Personally I'd try at least for the pb2000 though. Then a 2nd later. 
http://www.svsound.com/subwoofers/ported-box
Call em up. They will never try to upsell you into something you don't need. AND 45 day in home audition. Free shipping. Too easy. 
My .02!


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks I'll give them a call tomorrow. The PB-1000 or SB-1000 should be plenty plus with my wife a full time nursing student and not working I need to stick to the budget.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ah, the budget. A harsh reality shared by many of us. If you choose SVS, I think you'll find a great value.


----------



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

You may want to look at the closeout svs sb12-nsd model that is on sale for <500 currently. This was the precursor of the current sb-2000. Might be able to stretch the performance/budget ratio a bit further with this one.


----------



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

Looks like the sb-12 are probably all sold looking at the site unfortunately. Might be worth a call to see if any remaining. The pb-1000 and sb-1000 both have b stock items in stock though for $475 each. Pretty close to your budget and great performers. I have an old pb10 I bought b-stock years ago and it is still rocking hard many years later. I really like the HTD speaker lines but gonna be hard to beat those 1000 series SVS sub's for the price.


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 23, 2015)

I ended up finding an SVS PC12 for $340 it should be here by the end of the week first of next week


----------



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

that's a good price. you should be very happy with that choice I'm thinking! Have fun!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nightshade said:


> I ended up finding an SVS PC12 for $340 it should be here by the end of the week first of next week


 that's great! I'm guessing it's an nsd?


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 23, 2015)

It is the NSD


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

That's a great deal(b stock?). I think you'll be very happy.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I had a budget of $500 too...

I blew that up the first day I started


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Rofl! Got that right...


----------

